# Berkley, MI - TRUCK CRAFT TC-131 Tailgate salter



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a truck craft TC-131 tailgate salter that will go on the back of the aluminum Truck craft dump box after the tailgate is removed that fits in the beds of a pick up truck, and with some modification might fit other brands of pick up style dump boxes. Do your research on this unit before contacting me wanting dozens of picture to see if it will work on your dump box. This unit comes complete and ready to work with floor mounted control box, wiring, newer spinner motor, and tailgate insert. Cost new was around $5000, will sell for $2500, or $2000 cash, no low ball offers. Text or call me at 248 404-5884 for more pictures. I am located just north of Detroit


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone interested in this. Make me a offer


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Selling the sled?


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

This salter has been sold


----------

